# Best winter boot for stand hunting?



## SpeedyChix (Oct 9, 2012)

First full season of bow hunting this year. Did one weekend last winter, 10 deg. and hands and feet hurt from the cold. 

Looking for good boot options for very cold temps, most of time will be sitting in the stand. What good options are out there for women's boots? Seems to be a pretty small grouping. 

Are Woody Max Mud boots good to below freezing with wool socks and charcoal toe heaters? Would a lace-up insulated leather boot be better? 

Thanks for input.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

SpeedyChix said:


> First full season of bow hunting this year. Did one weekend last winter, 10 deg. and hands and feet hurt from the cold.
> 
> Looking for good boot options for very cold temps, most of time will be sitting in the stand. What good options are out there for women's boots? Seems to be a pretty small grouping.
> 
> ...


I have Muck Woody Max and my feet freeze in them when it gets below 35 degrees. If you don't have to walk really far I would get a rubber boot like a Lacrosse or something like it with 2000 grams thinsulate and you should be good to go. There is a compnay out now that is making boot inserts that have a wireless heater that you control and they are supposed to keep your feet very warm.


----------



## MnJewelHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a couple pair of boots, rubber for wet weather and Women Sorels (they are light and very comfy) for colder temps. I use Toe Warmers that adhere to the bottom of my sock. My feet are never cold. I hunt MN right up to December 31 and also ice fish. I do not like a heavy boot for walking to and from the stand so this has solved the problem.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for input so far. I am a regular user of the charcoal warmers for toes and ofter hands.
Any other thoughts on boots?


----------



## megan_1031 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm using a pair of North Face boots (Greenland Zip) I purchased for winter wear couple years ago. Didn't use them much prior to hunting, but now getting a lot of use. Boots have a side zip and 400g primaloft insulation. Sat in a stand on Monday and the morning temp was 35 (first cold morn of the season), and my toes and feet stayed warm. I also wore a pair of Cabelas outfitter heavyweight socks and toe warmers, too.

Hope that helps!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Muck boots...best you can buy for temps you face. THEY ARE AWESOME!


----------



## DogWoman (Sep 9, 2011)

Cabela's Trans Alaska III Pac Boot. I have the first in the series, then called the Iditarod. Seriously, I don't even wear socks! They kept me nice and warm in the Salt Lake Olympics and during our outdoor Journey to Bethlehem pagents for 10 years now.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

Depends what else your using them for and how much you walk but I'd recommend a half of size larger than you usually wear for muck boots. I have a pair for walking then a larger pair so I can throw a hand warmer in them when I get in the stand and there's room to hold heat. If your walking, I really like the Irish Setters.


----------

